# hotel in hurghada



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there,
I've been reading so many reviews on tripadvisor, I'm planning on visiting hurghada soon and don't know a good hotel.I was looking at sonesta pharaoh beach resort? Any advice...
Thanks


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure about Hurghada but I can recommend the private town of El Gouna which is 24km north of Hurghada. I have lived here for around ten years. There are 17 hotels to choose from depending on whether you want quiet location, all inclusive, in Downtown, in the marina or larger 5 star hotel with more facilities like the Sheraton Miramar, Moevenpick Resort or Steigenberger Golf Hotel. Many Brits stay at the all incluive Three Corners Ocean View Hotel in Abu Tig Marina. 

El Gouna is easy to get around with shuttle buses and shuttle boats or tok toks. And completely safe with private security.

Here is a website to help with hotels. Everywhere is very quiet at the moment but will be busy at the end of Ramadan:
El Gouna Red Sea hotels and resorts | Red Sea Accommodation | Booking Hotel Rooms Egypt


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Me and the other half have had many good stays with no complants at ALF LEILA WA LEILA (1001 nights) and also ALI BABA PALACE has it's own beach.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice


----------

